# Stainless Tanks



## ffemt128 (Oct 8, 2012)

So who's got the best deal on SS tanks? Considering picking one up. Probably need one that would do 25 gallon or maybe a little less. Let me know the pros and cons of going this route and what you would recommend in the way of a tank. (Conical bottom, flat bottom, I have no idea what is available.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am also venturing down this path. I was looking at the 100L SS tank.

I am not sure on the type of bottom what would be better - but I was thinking that a flat bottom would be better initially for sediment drop out - again I am not sure - just guessing.

Was also thinking that I would need SS fittings/tubing/transfer pump/base - and one should have a near by drain for clean out.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in a predicament where in the next few weeks I will need anywhere from 14-17 empty carboys. I håbe one started that will take about 20 gallon or so. Even if I bottle everything I can, ill still be shy a carboy or two. Good problem to have I suppose.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got a 200L and 300L flat bottom. I always rack out of the top with a pump, I don't use the spigot for anything but the occasional taste while aging. The best I found is M and M. From the research I did, tanks are expensive everywhere. I paid $625 for my new 300L and I got my 200L used at $350ish I think. It is incredibly hard to find used tanks but they didn't pop up. The other place I was looking at was Fine Vine Wines for online. The freight kills though. 

Good luck either way!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 8, 2012)

Doug your best bet might be to come back up here if the shipping is too high.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys, 

Something to think about... Bigger is better when getting a tank.... 

for example, the current prices at Gino Pinto is a follows... When looking at the price per liter, and how much mor you would need to pay (vs a 100 liter tank), It seems to me that a 300liter tank looks more attractive (for 60% higher price, you get 200% more capacity!

*cap* / *price* / *price per liter* / *Delta for +50* 
100 $430.00 $4.30   n/a 
150 $495.00 $3.30   $65.00 
200 $598.00 $2.99   $103.00 
250 $645.00 $2.58   $47.00 
300 $690.00  $2.30   $45.00 
400 $855.00 $2.14   $165.00 
500 $1,075.00 $2.15   $220.00 
600 $1,165.00 $1.94   $90.00


----------



## UBB (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm looking to save some $$ by going with FLEXTANKS.

Anybody have experience or evidence that I shouldn't?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 9, 2012)

Was just about to say to check out FlexTank if you are not set 100% on SS.

Check out the prices on one of our Sponsors as well. Fine Vine Wines SS Tanks


----------



## jvernice (Oct 9, 2012)

SS is very expensive and you don't need it. Look at US Plastic's website (www.usplastic.com). They have plastic tanks with cone bottoms that are much more affordable and work perfectly fine for primary and secondary fermentation. If you don't mind pumping, you can just buy a 30 or 55 gallon plastic drum. They are much more affordable than the tanks and easier to clean (www.uline.com).


----------



## hvac36 (Oct 10, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Guys,
> 
> Something to think about... Bigger is better when getting a tank....
> 
> ...


 
Wow feel lucky then picked up my 100Lt for 359.00 each at Doc Home Brew in Binghamton NY.
600 for 895.00 From Gino Pinto but thru my buddies account.


----------



## Svehn (Oct 11, 2012)

What is wrong with those 1200 gallon poly that people use for potable water for their cabins and such? They are much cheaper than stainless.

Only half joking. Actually thinking about them now.


----------



## hvac36 (Oct 11, 2012)

Remember when you use the Flex tank it needs to be 100% full. No air space...


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 11, 2012)

hvac36 said:


> Remember when you use the Flex tank it needs to be 100% full. No air space...


 
Thats what I was thinking as well and hence the reason for looking at the SS tanks. Maybe next year we'll step up production.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 11, 2012)

hvac36 said:


> Remember when you use the Flex tank it needs to be 100% full. No air space...



I am assuming this is because that Flex Tanks do not have the variable tops and SS do....


----------



## grapeman (Oct 11, 2012)

Some of the Flex tanks used to have a variable capacity floating lid and were designed to work the same as stainless and allow less than full amounts. Some folks had problems with them and I see they are no longer for sale.


----------

